# Never Summer 2012 Brochure *DROOLS UNCONTROLLABLY*



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

phewwwww..... im so glad that i like this years evo/revolver more. (since i own one lol) i do like the blunt ends though. hopefully thats the only difference. I have to admit a sl in a split is pretty awesome and the rest of the boards look incredible.


----------



## Chance42 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not sure I like you right now. I've got a 2011 banana magic on the way... but damn that 12 sl and proto ct look hot.


----------



## Luke Burton (Dec 19, 2010)

New EVO looks sick. When these available to buy?


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

Im digging the new F1. I keep leaning towards this board more and more by the day.


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Good work on snagging this. Been waiting for this for a good while now.


----------



## jumpinthefire (Jan 19, 2011)

is there any difference between the 2011 and 2012 premier f1 ?


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

No circuit this year. Also the cataloge has already been posted in one of the 2012 gear threads.

They all look pretty deadly.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Wipe down your screens before your mom walks in...


----------



## 22826 (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there a PDF version of this some where?


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm actually sort of glad I got this year's Heritage...I like the graphics better and from the read it sounds like the construction didn't change...or am I wrong there?


----------



## seiko (Dec 30, 2010)

New evo is sick..


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

I want more bright pink bases like my Evo!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

No more Summit...


----------



## superhi3n (Jan 25, 2011)

If you guys do a search for 'Never Summer' on that site, you can find the dealer brochures all the way back to 2009-2010. It'll let you compare and see what new technologies they've added to the 2012 boards.

[EDIT]
Links:
2010-2011 Catalog
2009-2010 Catalog


----------



## nvrfalter (Jan 25, 2010)

pr0nnnnnnz


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

I really like the look of the new Raptor. Looks a bit like the first burton vapor board.

I still like this year's summit graphic the best. Probably will get that instead. There's this PPT powder propoise tech that wasn't explained


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn, who wants to buy a Legacy in a few weeks that will only have been used for 3 days? I've got a 163 black top with green bottom thats brand new. I will be taking it to Stowe for 3 days next week. That new white top Legacy is sick!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

That EVO made my no no spot all happy and hopping.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks OP!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just to let you all hate me more I was riding the new Evo today and lets just say it was fun.


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

I dunno Im not too hyped on this years line up. Although I do like their graphics and you know its a NS board right away. Its pretty much the same shit. The evo is even the same colors, just scaled down. To each his own but the "new" graphics are kinda getting old. I want to try the evo or the proto for sure. but i think im going bataleon this year. well see, its early. oh yeah by the way 2011 just #%";ing started. how bout all these companies get together and put the correct years on the gear. sorry rant over. the new shapes are sick tho.


----------



## superhi3n (Jan 25, 2011)

DC5R said:


> Thanks OP!!


You're welcome! I hope this'll help you in your future purchasing decisions.


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

Have been seriously thinking about getting the Pandora already for my park board. Idk if I'll be able to resist-I love the 2012 graphics.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

jumpinthefire said:


> is there any difference between the 2011 and 2012 premier f1 ?


What he said!!!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SWAGGER said:


> I dunno Im not too hyped on this years line up. Although I do like their graphics and you know its a NS board right away. Its pretty much the same shit. The evo is even the same colors, just scaled down. To each his own but the "new" graphics are kinda getting old. I want to try the evo or the proto for sure. but i think im going bataleon this year. well see, its early. oh yeah by the way 2011 just #%";ing started. how bout all these companies get together and put the correct years on the gear. sorry rant over. the new shapes are sick tho.


The new EVO looks completely different. Might be same color scheme, but graphics are totally different. Last year's had big lettering, "Never Summer" with characters inside.

The SL looks almost exactly the same minus some color changes on the logo portion.

As for your year remark... what are you talking about? The year 2011 just started, but the 2010-2011 winter season started months ago.

Winter sports manufacturers don't release stuff in January. They release it pre-winter which means the product will be relevant for the last half of the previous year and first half of the next year. When you see a snowboard labeled, "2012", it is actually referring to the 2011-2012 winter season.

For practicality, people only use the last year to label boards. So if it is a 2010-2011 model, they'll just say the "'11 so-and-so snowboard."


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

i like this years heritage better then next years. which is good cause i only have 7 days on my heritage. But i think im gonna have to get a proto ctx next season just gotta see how much it will cost me.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok good, I like this year's SL so much more, especially with the lime green base that makes the snow around you glow.

The EVO looks damn good though.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Any difference between this year and last year raptor?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Overall, I like this year's and last year's graphics much more than next year's. That's just me though.

This has definitely convinced me to prowl hard for an '11 Heritage toward the end of the season.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

WHOisDAN said:


> I want more bright pink bases like my Evo!


Me too.


----------



## VertigoM (Jan 8, 2010)

So when are these available? I want a 2012 SL!


----------

